

Ask HN : Is it worth it to go live and work in Silicon Valley? - Pobe

Recently I met an investor urging me to go live in Silicon Valley. He told me I had my place there and that I could surely work it out based on what I have to offer. He goes there 2 weeks per month.<p>I'm from Québec, Canada. I travelled enough to know it would be alright personnally for me to move to another place. My background is marketing and i've been working on the past three years as a CEO/Founder/Project manager with team composed of designers and developpers for two distinct project.<p>The one I'm on it right now is Tribu. A gamified real life action-oriented social network which encourages benefic behavior. (Still working on the pitch thought)<p>For you people over there, I'm wondering, what it is Silicon Valley will bring me and Tribu that is more than I have right now?
======
gamechangr
You should move for sure. Here is a great article by a fellow Canadian
debating the same issue.

<http://jakek.posterous.com/just-do-it-move-to-silicon-valley>

Paul Graham: <http://www.paulgraham.com/startuphubs.html>
<http://paulgraham.com/revolution.html>

The best 1% of the world moves to the Valley. That synergy is impossible to
duplicate.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
>The best 1% of the world moves to the Valley.

I would ironically shout, "We are the 99%!", but I'm not being ironic. The
presumption that the Valley contains the best people on Earth is simply wrong.
It contains the most ambitious white or East-Asian upper-middle-class web
application developers aiming for start-up careers after Ivy League or similar
educations... in the world.

That's not actually "the best 1% of the world".

~~~
true_religion
The best 1% in the world is an incredibly subjective statement.

------
mmountford
I think all of the action is happening in San Francisco. They have more tech
jobs now than they did at the height of the dot com boom.

[http://www.heliummagazine.com/sf-citi-to-make-san-
francisco-...](http://www.heliummagazine.com/sf-citi-to-make-san-francisco-
the-innovation-capital-of-the-world/)

------
mirsadm
I'd imagine it is easy to move there but getting a work visa for the US is the
challenging part.

------
coryl
The question is how do you get there (and stay there) legally and affordably.

------
MrMan
Stay where you are.

